# GLOBE STUCK ON CEILING FAN how to remove?



## fire_N_ice (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 2 hampton bay Windward II 54 inch ceiling fan with light that are @ 10 years old. The light has burned out in 1 of them. I pressup and turn to the left and it does not move. try to wiggle it, back and forth, move without pressing, ect and the darn thing will not move. (went to second one, same thing) I called HB, they said no lube, no dawn, no wd, if wont move then must break off b/c it was over tighten.  Any ideas other then breaking? I don't want to pay 20 per globe and 15 each shipping. And they are on 6 week or more backorder. 
    TIA for reply, chris


----------



## oldspark (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you take a hair dryer (heat gun would be better-hotter) and heat up the base and maybe it will expand and let you turn it out.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 15, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Can you take a hair dryer (heat gun would be better-hotter) and heat up the base and maybe it will expand and let you turn it out.



That would be my first move. 

You could try a strap wrench, but that could break the glass, too. 

I would spray some lube with Teflon in it around the threaded area, despite what HB says. Make sure the power to the fixture is off, since a spark can ignite the propellant and the lube. 

I can't believe they said to break it - that glass will probably shatter into sharp shards, falling into your face and all over the place (unless it's tempered glassâ€¦).


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 15, 2011)

Two thoughts here.  Try a rubber dishwashing glove for more friction and steady pressure.  Second thought, I have used this trick myself, wrap duct tape sticky side out around your index to pinkie finger a few times.  Tons of friction there.  Use goof off to clean residual adhesive off.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 15, 2011)

fire_N_ice said:
			
		

> I have 2 hampton bay Windward II 54 inch ceiling fan with light that are @ 10 years old. The light has burned out in 1 of them. I pressup and turn to the left and it does not move. try to wiggle it, back and forth, move without pressing, ect and the darn thing will not move. (went to second one, same thing) I called HB, they said no lube, no dawn, no wd, if wont move then must break off b/c it was over tighten.  Any ideas other then breaking? I don't want to pay 20 per globe and 15 each shipping. And they are on 6 week or more backorder.
> TIA for reply, chris



Try pressing up and turning to the right first.


----------

